# Hymer fuel problem



## Walshy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,
The fuel hose on my Hymer644(2000) is split and leaks when filling up.I can see that it is connected by a jubilee clip at both ends but am not sure how to access it .Was wandering if this was a DIY job or not.Thanks


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I have an Arto , looks similar to yours. Could not access from the wheel arch as the inner guard was sealed/glued in place, had to take off the top dash panel and side panels to access.Seems scary but really not difficult, just a lot of screws to remove and a bit of foam insulation to cut away. Good thing was some squeaks and rattles were eliminated from the refitting and tightening up.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I had that problem with my 2000 van but fortunately it was still under warranty. The pipe itself was not very expensive but they had to drop the bumper to get at it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Had this problem with my brand new 675, the quick fix was to cut through the pipe at the split and insert a metal tube into the cut, held by jubillee clips, whilst awaiting a new pipe from Hymer for when I got back after holidays. Problem was Hymer used standard Fiat pipe which they twisted and bent to suit the bodywork of the Hymer.

tony


----------

